# ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Automotive Performance Tuning is running an introductory sale on high quality RacingBrake (http://www.racingbrake.com)performance rotors. This is not a group buy; call and place your order, and we’ll ship the same day.

Here’s the scoop…
TPM Products, Inc. (http://www.tpmproducts.com), a 20-year manufacturer of premium brake rotors, has launched RacingBrake, which is their performance division. Their philosophy is simple. *Performance rotors should be made from performance materials.* 
Most “performance rotors” are simply regular parts store rotors that are machined and zinc dichromate plated, and are advertised as using “finest quality blanks”.
RacingBrake designs the tooling and specifies the high strength and heat resistant iron alloys that are used to manufacture their rotors, which are engineered in-house by RacingBrake. The proof is plain to see on the rotors; their company name, “TPM”, is cast right onto the part. Hold one in your hands and you will see that the attention to detail is obvious.
Everything about their rotors is quality. From the machining specifications, leading down to the 100% dynamic balancing, which is performed AFTER the slotting and drilling. Also, the final cross cut finish without zinc plating on the friction surface is perfect for pad break in, and the gloss black Electrostatic Deposition Painting finish looks great.
This sale is only available for the part numbers that are listed below, and only available through VWVortex and APTuning. Pair these rotors with some good performance brake pads, which are also available through APTuning, and feel the difference that a good set of brakes can make.
The application guide and sale prices are listed below. Call, IM, or E-mail us if you have any questions about applications. If we can’t help, we’ll call their engineer. He’s a fanatic about this stuff.
717-272-0916
[email protected]
Application Guide: 
http://www.racingbrake.com/pdf...n.pdf
Sale pricing is per pair of rotors, not including shipping. Rotors are only sold in pairs:
Rr 9.4" 5x112; PN 9031: $122.38
Rr 8.9" 4x100; PN 9032: $109.08
Fr 11.0" 5x100 Mk4; PN 9033: $152.50
Fr 11.3" 5x112; PN 9034: $173.74
Rr 9.1" 5x100; PN 9039: $104.42
Fr 11.3" 5x100 Mk4; PN 9040: $162.53
Fr 10.1" 4x100; PN 9256: $137.42
Fr 11.3" 5x100 Mk3; PN 9411: $162.70
*Edited to reflect pricing per pair of rotors*



_Modified by APTuning at 7:28 AM 5-15-2004_


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Those look awesome!
But no 12.3" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (BikeBoy24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BikeBoy24* »_Those look awesome!
But no 12.3" ?

They're currently in the works.


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

are the holes straight drilled, chamfer, radius to the edges?


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Galactic02)*

Got my answer from Ken, fast response


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Galactic02)*

...and the answer was?


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (revensonjr)*

chamferred


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Galactic02)*

Thanks for the update, you beat me to Ken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakeN20 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
They're currently in the works.








ETA?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (JakeN20)*

The 12.3" rotors are about 10 weeks out.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

no 11.0 corrado fitments?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (vdubjb)*

Not yet, I'm trying to convince RacingBrake to make them.


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

I tried to find out some info on these...but to no avail. On the website they show a two piece, but this rotor looks like a one piece. An I assuming correctly that this is a one piece rotor? 
Also, are these available NOT drilled? Slotted is good, but not drilled...
Thanks


----------



## infantsam (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Girlsound)*

they are one piece...
lok at the products page - it is the same pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Monday morning bump


----------



## Gli16v-T (May 4, 2004)

Saw a front set on my boy's 98 GLX ........nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Wednesday morning bump.


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

I just received my racing brake rotors for my Jetta GLX. I had previously had Powerstop crossdrilled. The look of this rotor is amazing. The gloss black Electrostatic Deposition Paint finish adds a nice touch to the slots and cross drilled design. The quality from a garage mechanic eye is top notch. I am just bedding them so I can't really say how they perform yet but I am sure they will hold thier own!!! More to come later once they are broken in.
I ordered them Monday and they came two days later. Phone order, quick, friendly transaction from APTuning!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Weekend bump.


----------



## blkflydubs (Nov 3, 2003)

need 4x100 11" come on


----------



## Ares33rc (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

You guys dont sell just vented/slotted, do you?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (blkflygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkflygti* »_need 4x100 11" come on

They're working on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Ares33rc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ares33rc* »_You guys dont sell just vented/slotted, do you?

I'm trying to get them to offer slotted rotors. As of now, they only offer drilled & slotted.


----------



## Ken1.8T (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Can these rotors be serviced, I mean cut?


----------



## Gli16v-T (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Ken1.8T)*

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green96vr6 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

what about glx rear rotors?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (green96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green96vr6* »_what about glx rear rotors?

They're in the works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

will there be any 4X108 for a 1990 90 quat???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (dez9090)*

Not sure about that. I'll have to ask RacingBrake.


----------



## turbizznatch (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (amvr6)*

Just ordered a front set for my 2001 GTI 1.8T today (5-21-04). I was wondering if you think it is worthwhile to order the rears? This is my first DIY brake/rotor/SS brake line change. I figured if I'm doing the front......I might as well do the rear!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (turbizznatch)*

I'd recommend doing the rears also.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

****UPDATE****
We've decided to extend this sale through June!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

what size for 99.5 GTI VR6?
and I also need pads with little dust as possible
thanks
-Tom


----------



## TurboGTI2003 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

what would be a good PAD to run with this rotor at a race track ? Hawk HPS or Race ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_what size for 99.5 GTI VR6?
and I also need pads with little dust as possible
thanks
-Tom

11.3"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (TurboGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGTI2003* »_what would be a good PAD to run with this rotor at a race track ? Hawk HPS or Race ? 

Hawk HP Plus


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Anyone have these installed yet? I'm about to order


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

What about 10.1 rear 5x100 - like for a 337/20th/2004GLI?


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Irrelevant_Username)*

Bump for APTuning. I got my new tranny from them. Great guys to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Irrelevant_Username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irrelevant_Username* »_What about 10.1 rear 5x100 - like for a 337/20th/2004GLI?

They're working on them.


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Nobody has these installed yet???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Galactic02)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draksia (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

Any news on just slotted ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Draksia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draksia* »_Any news on just slotted ones?

They will offer slotted only on their next production run.


----------



## Draksia (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_
They will offer slotted only on their next production run.


Thats good any time frame on when that would be?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (Draksia)*

Not sure. It's dependant on how quickly they sell their current stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***Introductory sale on new performance brake rotors for VW and Audi!*** (APTuning)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

